# Suppliers?



## AudreeCn (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried a search and couldn't find a list of suppliers. 

Ok... I guess this is a more of a what are the supplier acronyms? I know WSP is wholesalesuppliesplus... but I have not idea what NG is... It's been a while since I've ordered from WSP, and I just saw that some people have had complaints about WSP's prices. I'm always looking for ways to cut my prices, so I'd like to check out the NG...


----------



## bodybym (Jun 21, 2010)

I like brambleberry.com and tkbtrading.com


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 22, 2010)

AudreeCn said:
			
		

> I tried a search and couldn't find a list of suppliers.
> 
> Ok... I guess this is a more of a what are the supplier acronyms? I know WSP is wholesalesuppliesplus... but I have not idea what NG is... It's been a while since I've ordered from WSP, and I just saw that some people have had complaints about WSP's prices. I'm always looking for ways to cut my prices, so I'd like to check out the NG...



NG is www.naturesgardencandles.com


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love NG!!!!
There are lots and lots of good suppliers.  You can check out a bunch at www.scentforum.com


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 23, 2010)

or http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## OLPamPam (Jul 9, 2010)

I like www.elementsbathandbody.com (American) and www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca (they have an American site as well).  

They both have great prices and ND's essential oil quality is fantastic and they have some fantastic glass bottles.  I usually buy my plastic bottles and twist up tubes from Elements.


----------



## tespring (Jul 10, 2010)

Have you tried the New Directions Aromatic Foaming Bath Butter?  I would sure like to try some of that.  I might place an order soon.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 14, 2010)

I was hopeful that NG would be able to beat WSP's prices, so I went to the link given above... but I don't see any oils/butters, and their EO prices are quite high. Am I missing something? I saw a bunch of M&P, and premade bases, but nothing for the "from scratch" soaper.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 14, 2010)

*containers*

Has anyone ever ordered bottles/jars etc. from Freund? 
www.freundcontainer.com
They have great prices compared to WSP on packaging, but there is a minimum $100 order, or you pay a $15 small order fee.
I was considering some of their bale wire jars (plastic) for bath salts.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 18, 2010)

what are you looking for specifically?  base oils, try soapers choice or oils by nature,
 eos- new directions,
 i love ng for fos, or peakcandles.com( they have many body safe fos, I also like elements.
wsp has a great lotion base that is called" silk and satin".


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 18, 2010)

All of the above plus DayStar.  Aroma Haven is one of my favorites.


----------



## OLPamPam (Jul 28, 2010)

tespring said:
			
		

> Have you tried the New Directions Aromatic Foaming Bath Butter?  I would sure like to try some of that.  I might place an order soon.



I haven't used the bath butter, but their bubble bath is great.  My son is allergic to the store brands, but not to ND's.


----------



## dubnica (Jul 28, 2010)

I ordered my plastic jars and bottles from SKS Bottle.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

When you are looking at EO's you need to keep in mind whether they are for commercial use (fragrance purposes) or therapeutic.  All EO's have therapeutic properties which is why you need to be careful in your usage of them, but like anything else there aer different grades.  The lower the grade, the lower the price.

NG started out mostly as a fragrance store and I love their products and their customer service..... definately one of the best.....


----------

